# console.log in anderem Thread



## Viktim (18. Jan 2017)

Hallo,

Ich versuche mich gerade an Javascript und probiere im Moment im Hintergrund einfach nur ganz viele Consolenausgaben zu machen z.B. erstmal eine jede Sekunde.

in Java würde das ganze so aussehen:

```
Thread t = new Thread(new Runnable() {

      @Override
      public void run() {
        while (true) {
          System.out.println("hi");
          try {
            Thread.sleep(1000);
          } catch (InterruptedException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
          }
        }
      }
    });
    t.start();
```
Und in Javascript hätte ich gedacht, das das ganz so geht:


```
function executeAsync(func) {
       setTimeout(func, 1000);
     }
     function gebeAus() {
       executeAsync(function() {
        while (true) {
            console.log("test");
        }
       });
      };
      gebeAus();
```

allerdings ist das einzige, was passiert, das mein Brower sagt, dass das Script abgestürzt ist, und dann irgendwann selber den Geist aufgibt....


----------



## Joose (18. Jan 2017)

Ich bin zwar nicht ganz fit in JavaScript aber lass doch die while-Schleife weg.
Durch `setTimeout` sorgst du zwar das die Methode nur jede Sekunde aufgerufen wird. Aber jeder Aufruf gibt enlos "test" auf der Konsole aus, bis es dem Skript bzw. Browser zuviel ist.


----------



## Viktim (18. Jan 2017)

Ja, das hatte ich am Anfang auch, aber dann wartet er einfach nur eine Sekunde und gibt dann einmal "test" aus. :/


----------



## Joose (18. Jan 2017)

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/26271084/javascript-display-incrementing-number-every-second


----------



## Viktim (18. Jan 2017)

Jo, Vielen dank!
Der Code von Update1 aus der ersten Antwort funktioniert.


----------

